# Best AMVs



## AlexanderJohnson (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;VLio-gFTvqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLio-gFTvqk[/video] This thread is for the furs that appreciate well done, well put together Anime Music Videos. To start things off here's the first one. Here you can post the best Anime Music Videos that you can find.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but I don't get the appeal of these things.


----------



## AlexanderJohnson (Jan 19, 2011)

So you don't like Anime Music Videos?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2011)

No I can't say I do.

I didn't even like them when I was like 13 and into anime.

I'll stop now so I don't horribly derail this thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

AlexanderJohnson said:


> [video=youtube;VLio-gFTvqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLio-gFTvqk[/video] This thread is for the furs that appreciate well done, well put together Anime Music Videos. To start things off here's the first one. Here you can post the best Anime Music Videos that you can find.


 
Well it's better than some of the other ones I've seen, but...



Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't get the appeal of these things.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Aren't there like a thousand of these things horribly synced to evenessance?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2011)

Well...

Anime + Music Video = ???

That's the real stuff, not these pesky sunspeak video titles.


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2011)

oh boy, a million videos with Bon Jovi - It's My Life and Godsmack - I Stand Alone with Dragonball Z!!


----------



## Oovie (Jan 19, 2011)

AlexanderJohnson said:


> So you don't like Anime Music Videos?


 Don't like either of them, especially when you check on YouTube for a clip of some show and it's a "tribute" with music. Is that the same thing? I want to punch myself in the face when I see those.


----------



## AlexanderJohnson (Jan 19, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Don't like either of them, especially when you check on YouTube for a clip of some show and it's a "tribute" with music. Is that the same thing? I want to punch myself in the face when I see those.


 ....I'd guess I'll keep it to myself then. I didn't know other furs didn't like them or understand them....


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't much stand tributes, but I do enjoy the occasional well-made AMV.


----------



## Isen (Jan 19, 2011)

Only AMV I have ever enjoyed.

[yt]pawx0nbpZx0[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

AlexanderJohnson said:


> ....I'd guess I'll keep it to myself then. I didn't know other furs didn't like them *or understand them*....


 
Ha. Hahaha. Hahahahahaha.

Good one.


----------



## RAEGBEAST (Jan 19, 2011)

wow i actually like amvs.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AFFgVQwZME


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

RAEGBEAST said:


> wow i actually like amvs.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AFFgVQwZME


 
That was bloody awful.


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2011)

hahaha i like the description most



> OH MY GOD.
> I AM.SO. FRICKIN. HAPPY. OMG. IT'S FINALLY DONE. Please don't ask me how long that took LOL
> 
> Well my subbies, here she isss (yes, the video is a she because girls are just awesome. i privately named her Lola ) My 1000 subs video which is veryyy late! But HEY this was a frickin hardd video. OMG. and there is so much to write! damnit. OK. *thinks*



MY SUBBIES :3!


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to assume someone has said "they're all shit." 

If not:

They're all shit.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 19, 2011)

"It's Tricky" I like this one cause it's oldskool (yay run dmc) and has a lot of rhythm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2mVpN33DeE

I'm not really a breast fan, but "Make My Boobies One More Size" makes me giggle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2mVpN33DeE

"Code Monkey" <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 19, 2011)

Normally, I hate anime and everything and everyone to do with it, but I'm going to make an exception here and say that this was pretty funny.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 19, 2011)

This one, hands down 

[yt]mChans068Jk[/yt]

It's a classic, and one of the best, if not THE best AMV made.  I first saw it when it was passed around on vhs between amv fans or downloaded from bbs sites.  This was at the turn of the millenium.  I still have mine on cassette from a boyfriend I had 10 years ago


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

I mostly only enjoy the Japanese MADs from NND, but there are two AMVs which stand out to me.

[video=youtube;A9e_WIoJJnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9e_WIoJJnI[/video]

[video=youtube;jeme0qqnTF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeme0qqnTF0[/video]

And of course pretty much all of AMV Hell.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

The intro in tekken 5 was good.
Although it was a game and the music was not japanese.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh I forgot about Euphoria too.
[video=youtube;XZO30DX1TrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZO30DX1TrQ[/video]



ukbeast said:


> The intro in tekken 5 was good.
> Although it was a game and the music was not japanese.


I don't think AMVs are what you think they are.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought AMV was japanese cartoon music.
That's my idea of it.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 20, 2011)

There was a Berserk one that I _loved_, but only because the way it was presented and the song choice presented the series as an example of _High_ Fantasy.  I'm sure you can see the humor in showing someone that, then going "Well?  Interested in the series?  Here, read this!" :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> This one, hands down



That one's better since it's not just random crap strung together with music on top. This bit was particularly nice. Fits almost perfectly with the vocals with the little whispered part.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm usually iffy about AMVs, but there has only been two that I have found to like.

[video=youtube;7T4KzNzjSXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T4KzNzjSXg[/video]

[video=youtube;Sw8pcxE6U9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw8pcxE6U9k[/video]


----------



## Adaeha (Jan 20, 2011)

I always thought this FMA amv was pretty cool =o
[video=youtube;hbhaADAZHJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbhaADAZHJI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Eleven-year-olds. Eleven-year-olds everywhere. :V


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

I just remembered a AMV I haven't seen in about 4 years.
[video=youtube;bicU_Bgg6So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bicU_Bgg6So[/video]


----------

